# Woman calls for snake removal post haste



## News Bot (Jan 14, 2009)

*Published:* 14-Jan-09 04:36 PM
*Source:* The Mercury via NEWS.com.au

A LARGE tiger snake confronted Sharon White about 2m from her front door this afternoon before lodging itself near her letterbox.

*Read More...*


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

wow in Tassie you get a GROUP to come and get snakes huh.........


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 14, 2009)

why get it removed, have a snake chase the postie, instead of a dog, lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2009)

Apparently it "weighed as much as a baby"!!!! ..... Umm a baby what? Elephant?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe the *GROUP *where sitting around the corner waiting for a call. 

We Release and Catch and release right at your front door Call us where just around the corner.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 15, 2009)

I just thought it was odd that it was sloughing while out and about..


----------



## diamond_man (Jan 15, 2009)

with all the bad press lately surrounding snake bites its good to see one just hiss and escape... shows what snakes are really about. Not biting unprovoked (some do though... i got a Bredli that can prove it HA! Luckily he's just a python.)


----------

